

So I Got A Call From An App Store Reviewer - martingordon
http://martingordon.tumblr.com/post/190218842/so-i-got-a-call-from-an-app-store-reviewer

======
martingordon
I definitely find it beneficial to use the App Store, despite all of it's
shortcomings. For better or worse, the new model allows me to focus on
development (and appeasing Apple), instead of having to worry about all the
stuff I don't care about (designing a site, doing even basic marketing, etc).
Which is not to say that those things don't help, they definitely do, it's
just that they're not a barrier to making money like they are in unmanaged
marketplaces.

------
eplanit
I'm curious. Given what you're going through, are you nonetheless finding it
beneficial to produce/sell software in this new paradigm (where a third-party
vendor is so dictatorial)? I continue to find it amazing that developers are
accepting (if not in fact embracing) this bizarre, new, vendor-moderated
marketplace.

